# I need Hosting and FTP Help please



## Rico (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm having a few issues with a web site that I'm just getting started...hoping someone can help.

I using godaddy.com for my domain name, hosting, and web design. I decided to use FileZilla for my FTP... For some reason I can't figure out how to upload my FTP onto my hosting control panal on godaddy.com.

Does anyone have any pointers?? Is there anything else that I might need to know or could be missing?

Thanks,


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you tried their own FTP uploading through a browser?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> For some reason I can't figure out how to upload my FTP onto my hosting control panal on godaddy.com.
> 
> Does anyone have any pointers?? Is there anything else that I might need to know or could be missing?


You would need to get the FTP login information from godaddy (don't post it here ) and then put that info in the correct fields of your FTP software.

Then you connect to your website and transfer the files from your computer to your webhosting account.

There's probably a tutorial on Godday in their help section, but this tutorial should get you started:
Getting Started with FTP


----------

